# Converting my 140G Eurostyle vivarium



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

Some might call me crazy, but maybe that's just what i am 
I am rebuilding my vivarium from this:
Old thread










to a combination of this:









and









I have been looking at my vivarium for three years, and the viv became nicer and nicer along these years. But the problem is, that i am someone who needs to build something, not just look at at  so during this time i let different ideas past my mind, but the slate look never left my mind.. So now is the time to start with my new project.

i will use this thread to show the progress of the conversion.

Empty:









Creating the walls:



























1. The water will flow from the top in the middle (my new to be build waterfall), down the pool.
2. From the pool the water will flow from the lower right corner, behind the walls i created, which will be filled with filtration material.
3. On the left i made a hatch (you never know when u need to get there) where my pomp will be which will pump the water up to the waterfall.

goto 1.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet... I'll be watching.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Ohh man... This is gonna be cool.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cant wait to watch this unfold.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

step by step.... but we will get there 
Only problem i have now is that i am out of sillicone, so i need to get some new tomorow


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice! I look forward to seeing how this comes together!


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

MrMonterrubio said:


> Subscribed


ditto!


jamie


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

doesn't go as fast as i hoped due to other stuff i need to do, but yesterday i had a spare hour so here is a small update

i am trying to fit the slate not completely horizontal, because if i do that in the whole viv it will look to artificial, so every few layers i try to tilt the slate a bit to give it some diagonal lines as well.

Hopefully this weekend i will be ready with the styrofoam/polystyrene and the first layer of grout can be put on.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

finished the styro/poly just a few minutes ago.









tomorow i will start with a thin layer of grout.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

first thin layer of grout applied for 75%


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

testing some colours


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

It's looking really nice!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

super nice, 
how were you carving up the poly and where'd you get it if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

winstonamc said:


> super nice,
> how were you carving up the poly and where'd you get it if you don't mind me asking


i assume u mean the polystyreen i used for the background? i got a pack of insulation sheets from my local diy shop, a pack with 10 sheets is about 8$ (but your flight over here will cost you a 100 times more). i guess this stuf is also available in the USA.
i carved it with a sharp knife and after that used my solderinggun to heat the edges to get a smooth edge


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That background is gonna be sweet.....


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

added a extra layer of grout/epoxy to obtain a better stonelook



















the bottom part is now looking how i want it to look  only problem is that i am out of grout, so have to buy a new bag today


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome! It looks like real slate.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

first plants are in, now it just needs to grow and grow..


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

looking great, what did you use to get such realistic color? What type of paint or was it just the grout and epoxy?


----------



## Pawky (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks great, I can't wait to see it when it has grown in.


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks nice. 


How about some more underwater plants?


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job - yet another build that makes me wanna ditch using Dryloc in favor of grout. Much nicer rock texture. Did you do anything to cure the grout?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

The branches look really good. I'm imagining them when they"re grown in and dripping with plants... How did you make them?


----------



## DrSalsa (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice work and nice inspiration!!!


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

jacobi said:


> The branches look really good. I'm imagining them when they"re grown in and dripping with plants... How did you make them?


the branches are real.. they are roots of a climbing plant (sorta like poison ivy) they give a cool effect in the tank


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

What did you use besides the grout to get the coloring and whats the cure process?


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

besides the grout i used a special (black) paint to add some colour, dunno exactly what kind of paint, but it was sold with the epoxy to colour it.

I applied 4 layers of grout, letting each layer dry/cure for 2 days, sealed it all of with epoxy and added an extra layer of grout mixed with epoxy for extra strength.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

the tank at the Vivarium exhibition in the netherlands

















that is me in the background 









and a short movie of one of my long tailed lizards which is feeding on fruitflies





tonight or tomorow i will upload a movie of the full tank


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

Surely among the best tanks I have EVER seen. wow!!! Fantastic. What kind of plants do you grow in there? Especially that tillandisia in the lizard video.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking good! I'm sure moving that tank was... fun, hahaha. Much lighter than real rocks though!!

Which one is you, in the black shirt or the not in focus guy in the orange/red shirt standing by the table?

I don't know about anyone else, but I sure would like to see more pictures of the Vivarium Exhibition if you have them.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

"Vivarium exibition"....2 words you'll never hear consecutively in Canada 

Tank looks great from what we can see. I agree with Steven. Post pics from the exhibition, and more of your tank!


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

i am the guy in the black shirt in the last photo 

the name vivarium means something else in dutch, over here vivarium is the overall name for the hobby that includes fishtanks, paludarium, terrarium etc...the vivarium exhibition is also a combination of all of this
you can find some pics on their facebook page (dutch aswell)
https://www.facebook.com/Vivariumbeurs


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

Gh0stw4lk3r said:


> i am the guy in the black shirt in the last photo
> 
> the name vivarium means something else in dutch, over here vivarium is the overall name for the hobby that includes fishtanks, paludarium, terrarium etc...the vivarium exhibition is also a combination of all of this
> you can find some pics on their facebook page (dutch aswell)
> https://www.facebook.com/Vivariumbeurs


If you research the definition of vivarium it is actually a term that incompases any enclosure that contains plants or animals in a natural setting (this is the key plastic plants and clown puke gravel doesnt count), aquariums, terrariums, paludariums and ripariums are all examples of vivariums. In the US we have a tendency to only consider a vivarium to be an enclosure with tropical plants and frogs or other amphibians.

Len


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

the tank is growing in well


----------



## schoolzoo (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks amazing


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Great looking viv,has grown in really good.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

tnx all  made a new video today, this time a very short appearance of the terribilis, but some more action time for the plants, lizards and fish


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

You said that the water traveled behind the background...so did you coat the back of the poly sheets that would be underwater with grout? or is the back part you cant see (where the pump is) just the styrofoam?
If so, how is it holding up?
-Jeremy


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

i did not coat the other side of the foam. it holds up very well, i didn't expect anything else


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

You have my favorite fish! Mikrogeophagus ramirezi! They are amazing fish. I love the whole setup!


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

So the foam didnt mold or break down or anything?? For some reason i always thought that the foam would "die" somehow constantly underwater. Do you know if expanding foam "Great Stuff" will hold up just as well?

I was about to scrap my old project because the water was getting behind the grout into the polystyrene, but now i guess that is fine!!!

Thanks a milllion,
-Jeremy


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

jermajestyg said:


> So the foam didnt mold or break down or anything?? For some reason i always thought that the foam would "die" somehow constantly underwater. Do you know if expanding foam "Great Stuff" will hold up just as well?
> 
> I was about to scrap my old project because the water was getting behind the grout into the polystyrene, but now i guess that is fine!!!
> 
> ...


Most synthetic "foam" products are obscenely resistant to decay including great stuff and has a life significantly longer than the probable life of a viv.

A note on styrofoam though... polystyrene and polycarbonate based products are reported to leach compounds which can act as endocrine disruptors. A quick internet search reveals these concerns as well as a number of studies which demonstrate that for most scenarios in which people contact these compounds, there is no concern. There are many people that have not had any observable abnormalities when using these products but I personally wouldn't put these products in a closed system such as a vivarium.

Cheers


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread a little, but you said you mixed grout and epoxy. Would this work: Mapei Kerapoxy Epoxy Grout Medium Grey 2kg | Screwfix.com or this: http://www.diy.com/nav/build/buildi...es/SikaDur-Epoxy-Repair-Kit-Grey-2kg-10487645

Thanks!


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

Great, you waterfall design looks realistic, i love it


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

It has been a while, but the tank is still doing great 










one of the frogs


----------



## TRNT_G (Aug 20, 2012)

This is one of my favorites. Nice work, I love it.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

You did a fantastic job! That's very nice!
I'm especially impressed with how natural the styrofoam turned out.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice!!! The tank looks awesome!


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

thank you all for the kind words 
i am very pleased as well with the tank, it really is the centerpiece of my livingroom. 
When i brought the tank to the vivarium exhibition a few months ago in the netherlands, visitors asked me how it was possible to lift a tank with that much stones in it.....mission accomplished  The visitors didn't even noticed that it was fake.


----------

